# Cheese with new toy--



## beerbelly (Jan 20, 2010)

Just got this in the mail today. So boy did I try it out. Got my fingers crossed. Had my 2.5 year old grand son over to baby set. Man does he ever have energy. lol So I stayed pretty busy all afternoon.









Came a long way to get to my house--





came with some dust--



missed a bunch of pics due to babysetting--



you can see the thin smoke in the above pic, this was right as I was going to stop smoking, just around 3 hours--



did a bunch of cheeses--





this shows how far 3 hours of burning and smoking went , could of smoked 10 more hours I think--





Let them set about an hour, then vac sealed and into the fridge for a couple of weeks. They set oak dust with it, but I ordered some apple from a different site and used it today. My temp in the MES stayed at 59 or 60 degrees the whole smoke. The dust burner worked perfect. I got a feeling I am going to love this little duster.


----------



## meat hunter (Jan 20, 2010)

OMG, all that cheese looks fantastic. The hardest part of smoking cheese?.....
The wait till one can eat em. Looks great, job well done.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 20, 2010)

Chees Looks Great, I am going to smoke some later this week...


----------



## brohnson (Jan 20, 2010)

Awesome job!


----------



## timtimmay (Jan 20, 2010)

That looks great!  Looks like something that could be home built if a guy wanted to try.  What was the cost on it?


----------



## bassman (Jan 20, 2010)

Now that as cool a contraption as I've seen in awhile!  Fine looking cheese too.  My wife won't eat smoked cheese so I haven't bothered to do any just for myself.  Might try it if I had something like that.


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 20, 2010)

Hmm that is new to me. I might have to look into one of those. Right now I just do the old soldering gun in the tin can trick.


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 20, 2010)

Exactly how does the cold smoke generator work?


----------



## meateater (Jan 20, 2010)

Now thats a neat smoker. Great job on the cheese, I have some in the smoker right now, my first try.


----------



## beerbelly (Jan 20, 2010)

Here is the link--http://www.macsbbq.co.uk/CSG.html

Total cost was $ 43.28
It is very well made, sturdy, should last a long time.  If you like smoked cheese it would pay for itself very quickly.


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 20, 2010)

Going by the temp you stated, you made a great purchase of a cold smoker. The cheese looks great. Points to you my friend.


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 20, 2010)

Beerbelly;427604 said:
			
		

> Just got this in the mail today.
> 
> quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## 1adam12 (Jan 21, 2010)

hey thanks for the info just ordered one myself


----------



## deserttoad (Jan 30, 2010)

I've used the 2 briquet method in my wsm, but just ordered one of these as well. Will certainly pay for itself after just a few loads of cheese, and not fighting the temp spikes will be wonderful.

Where has anyone bought other flavors of dust?

thanks.


----------

